# Excel - Doppelte Einträge finden



## ziriander (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ist es möglich in Excel 2000 nach doppelten Einträgen suchen zu lassen. Da ich eine große Adressdatei zu Pflegen habe, ist es oft lästig zu schauen ob die Adresse schon eingetragen ist. Die "Suchen" Option (Strg+F) ist da nicht wirklich eine Hilfe.

Hoffe auf eure Tipps
Mario


----------



## Leola13 (18. Mai 2006)

Hai,

eine Möglichkeit wäre :

Daten - Filter - Spezialfilter, Häkchen bei "An eine andere Stelle kopieren", Listenbereich auswählen (deine Adressen), Kriterienbereich (Klick auf z.B. Namen), Kopieren nach (einen freien "Platz" auswählen) und als wichtigstes  :  Häkchen bei keine Duplikate.

Nachteil bei grossen Datenmengen : Du hast erst einmal deine Datei fast verdoppelt und evtl. passen Verknüpfungen nicht mehr.

Wenn du "Liste an gleicher Stelle kopieren" anklickst werden die doppelten Daten nur ausgeblendet.

zweite Möglichkeit : Fasse alle Daten (Name, Vorname, ......) zu einem Textstringzusammen, sortiere danach und frage in einer neuen Spalte ab ob der Datensatz mit dem folgenden identisch ist. Wenn ja, dann "XXXX" sonst Blank und du sihst sofort die doppelten Einträge und kannst sie von Hand löschen.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## zioProduct (18. Mai 2006)

Oder du schreibst dir ein Makro, das dir alle Zellen nach dem eingebenen String, oder nach Zell1 abgleicht, und falls Identisch die Zelle löscht, ansonsten das selbe mit Zelle2 macht etc. Bis alle Zellen(die Relevant sind) abgeklappert wurden.
mfg ziop


----------



## ziriander (18. Mai 2006)

Also erst mal Danke für eure Antworten. Da ich mit Exel nicht gerade vertraut bin, werde ich eine Weile brauchen um das durchzuprobieren. Mit Makros kenne ich mich so garnicht aus, hoffe also das ich mit dem ersten Vorschlag zurechtkomme. Nochmals Danke.


----------



## ziriander (18. Mai 2006)

@ Leola 

also die erste Möglichkeit habe ich jetzt mal probiert. Das funktioniert ganz gut, ist mir aber nicht wirklich sympathisch. Manchmal gibt es bei doppelten Einträgen unterschiedliche Telefonnummern etc. 

Das manuelle Löschen bietet mir die Möglichkeit das noch mal zu kontrollieren. Da wäre dann dein Vorschlag Nr. 2 besser. Allerdings weiß ich schon nicht was ein String ist und wie man das definiert. Auch dem Rest der deiner Erklärung zu 2. kann ich nicht folgen. Bräuchte da noch etwas Nachhilfe.


----------



## Leola13 (18. Mai 2006)

Hai,

ich mach mal ein Beispiel fertig. (ca. 22.00Uhr)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (18. Mai 2006)

Hai,

als Anhang eine Datei die dir sicherlich etwas weiterhilft.:-( 

Die Verkettung in Spalte I kannst du variieren, je nachdem was du "weglassen" willst.
In dem Beispiel gibt es den Meier doppelt, nur bei der TelefonNr ist ein Zahlendreher drin.

Die Sortierung habe ich nach der angegebenen Spalte gemacht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ziriander (19. Mai 2006)

Sehr interessant was man mit Exel alles machen kann. Dein Beispiel zeigt genua das was ich brauche, aber ich kann es nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehen. Ich komme nicht drauf wie du diesen Textstring erzeugt hast. Ich nehme an, dass man nicht in jeder neuen Zeile "=VERKETTEN(A2;B2;C2;D2;E2;F2;G2)" etc. per Hand eintippen muss ?


----------



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2006)

Hai,

die Variablen A2, B2, ... stehen für die Felder die du verknüpfen willst. In deinem Fall, bei unterschiedlichen Telefonnummern und ansonsten gleichen Daten, lässt du halt die Zeile/Spalte mit den Nummern weg.

Evtl. hast du auch Einträge wo einmal ein Postfach einmal eine Strasse angegeben ist, dann eben entsprechend.

Die Verkettungs-Formel musst du nur einmal erstellen. (in der obersten möglichen Zeile)

Dann kopierst du die Zeile nach unten, bzw. gehts mit der Maus auf das kleine schwarze Kästchen bei der Zellenumrandung, hälst die linke Maustaste gedrückt und ziehst entsprechend nach unten.

Die eigentliche Verkettungsformel gibst du über : Einfügen - Funktion - Kategorie ist Textfunktion oder Alle auswählen - Verketten anklicken und mit OK bestätigen.
Dann erscheint ein Fenster (Funktionsargumente) - bei Text1, Text2 klickst du nur auf die entsprechende Zelle - ursprünglich stehen nur zwei Felder zur Verfügung, die werden aber automatisch erweitert - wenn dies Fenster deinen anzuklickenden Bereich überdeckt kannst du auf das schwarz/weiß karierte Kästchen mit dem Pfeil klicken (Das Fenster wird minimiert) - verschieben geht auch - erneuter Klick auf das Kästchen und das "grosse" Fenster ist wieder da - das Ergebnis wird du sofort in der entsprechenden Zeile angezeigt.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Wenn noch Fragen da sind, frag ruhig.


----------



## ziriander (21. Mai 2006)

OK, jetzt hab' ich es. UND ICH BIN ABSOLUT BEGEISTERT. Auch der kleine Zusatz mit der "Löschen" Anzeige ist genial. Habe das jetzt schon auf meine Adressdatei angewandt und es funktioniert großartig. Allerbesten Dank.


----------



## ell64 (10. Dezember 2009)

super Dankeeeeeeeeeeee nun hat es auch mir weiter geholfen.


----------



## emoyi (19. März 2010)

Hallo 

ich danke Dir hat mir sehr viel geholfen.

Gruß
Marietta


----------



## iheriohlkncf (10. Mai 2010)

Super danke (nach 4 jahren!)


----------



## Kokk (17. November 2010)

Superformel! Millionen DAnk. Aus einer EmailADress-Tabelle mit über 1700 Adressen konnte ich damit 37 Dopplungen mit Filtern mit einem Mausklick löschen!
Wo lernt man solche Tricks****


----------



## Leola13 (17. November 2010)

Hai,

da bin ich aber platt   und das nach 4,5 Jahren.

Wo man das lernt ? Gar nicht. 

Einfach mit billigen Tricks und Kombinationen versuchen das Beste herauszuholen.
(Wenn man keine Ahnung von Makros und VBA hat hilft das auch.  )

Ciao Stefan


----------



## naddemccool (22. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich leg nochmal ein drauf (knapp 6 Jahre), und hoffe, dass mich noch jemand hört ;-)

Ich habe ein ähnliches aber vermutlich etwas kompliziertes Problem: Es geht um die Aktualisierung eines Presseverteilers. 
Ich habe ein aktuelles Excel Dokument mit Name/Medium/Adresse/Email. Es umfasst knapp 500 Einträge. Außerdem habe ich das alte Dokument in Form einer Word Datei. Hier sind ausschließlich E-Mail Adressen aneinander gereiht drin. 
Nun gilt es, das alte Word Dokument in die neue Excel Datei einzufügen. Dabei sollen wenn möglich Dopplungen vermieden werden, bestenfalls zwecks manueller Überprüfung markiert werden. 
Das größte Problem sehe ich darin, dass die Dopplungen aber nur anhand der Domain der Email Adresse erkannt werden könnten (@spiegelonline.de). Eine Alphabetische Sortierung ist daher schwierig, denn vor der Domain kommt ja noch ein Name. Jedes MEDIUM soll folglich nur einmal vertreten sein...

Ideen? Danke im voraus & LG!


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2012)

naddemccool hat gesagt.:


> Das größte Problem sehe ich darin, dass die Dopplungen aber nur anhand der Domain der Email Adresse erkannt werden könnten (@spiegelonline.de)


Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. hans.meier@gmx.de hat doch nix mit vreni.hinterembach@gmd.de zu tun.


----------



## naddemccool (22. März 2012)

Ich schätze du meinst bei der zweiten Adresse auch gmx.de?! 
Also es geht darum, dass ich von jedem MEDIUM (bspw. spiegel, bild, kicker usw.) nur eine Person habe. Das Medium ist bei den Daten aus der Word Datei aber nur anhand der Domain zu identifizieren.
Exakte Doppelungen wären natürlich auch wichtig zu identifizieren, das könnte ich aber notfall noch durch normales alphabetisches sortieren und einmal gründlich drüberlesen selbst finden. Verstehst du was ich meine? LG


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2012)

Ah, das erklärt die Domain-Geschichte.

Die Domain findest du so

```
B1:
=MID(A1;FIND("@";A1)+1;100)
```

Dann kannst du danach sortieren
Anschliessend ein weitere Spalte erstellen und ab de 2ten Zeile den folgenden Code einfügen

```
C2:
=IF(B2=B1;"X";"")
```

Und schon hasr du in C2 überall ein X wo ein Dublikat vorhanden ist


----------



## naddemccool (22. März 2012)

Wow okay, das hört sich ziemlich gut an. Allerdings bin ich absoluter Excel Neuling. Wo geb ich diese Codes ein****


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2012)

Sind reine Excel-Formeln. Also direkt ins Feld.
Tutorials zu Excel findest du sicher einige Im Web.


----------



## naddemccool (22. März 2012)

Ich kenne mich wie gesagt mit Excel garnicht aus. Die Email Adressen sind in Spalte G, Zeile 1 bis Zeile 400. Hilft dir das um mir genaueres zu sagen ?


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2012)

Jepp. Dan kopierst du den folgenen Code in H1 (oder halt die erste freie Spalte) und von dort kopierst du ihn dann bis zu H400 herunter

```
=MID(G1;FIND("@";G1)+1;100)
```

Dann alles markeiren -> Sortiern nach H

Dann in I2 und kopierst es bis zu I400 herunter

```
=IF(H2=H1;"X";"")
```

Wenn das noch nicht reicht, dann frag jemand in deiner Umgebung - der kanns dir dann zeigen.


----------



## naddemccool (22. März 2012)

Habe den zweiten Teil deines letzten Beitrags grad erst gesehen. Tutorials werde ich mir defintiv auch noch anschauen, dazu fehlt mir aber jetzt grade die Zeit. Bei mir hörts schon auf, wo du sagst "direkt ins Feld". Welches Feld? EMail Adressen befinden sich wie gesagt in Spalte G, 1-400! Ich kann die Variablen in der Formel leider nicht so ganz zuordnen, sonst könnt ichs mir ja selbst erklären.
Darüber hinaus und ohne die Nerven noch weiter zu strapazieren  Vllt kannst du oder jemand anderes mir noch meine letzten kleineren Fragen beantworten: 
1. Die EmailAdressen im Word Dokument sind fortlaufend (blabla@bla.com; xx@xox.com; huhu@hu.com; ...) als Text eingegeben. Gibt es eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit die in eine Spalte (G) unter die anderen zu bekommen.
2. Ich würde sie rot einfärben, da sie Vorrang vor den neuen Email Adressen haben wenn Dopplungen gelöscht werden. Das sollte der Formel aber nichts anhaben oder?

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Ahhh okay, das is schonmal ein Fortschritt !

Oder auch nicht.. beim kopieren erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung in der jeweiligen Zeile "#NAME?" (Die Formel enthält Text, der nicht interpretiert werden kann).
Falls ichs noch erwähnen sollte, ich benutze Excel 2007, nicht 2000 wie im Ursprungsbeitrag.


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2012)

Die Liste (blabla@bla.com; xx@xox.com; huhu@hu.com; ...) zuerst auf Zeilen aufteilen
->Im Word die ganze Liste markieren. Dann auf Replace(Ersetzen). Isns Feld FIND gibstr du ; ein. Ins Feld Replace ^l (Steht für Zeilenumbruch).
So hast du nachher die Mailadressen untereinander und kannst sie ins Excel kopieren

Anleitung zum Ersetzn mit Zeilenumbrüchen
http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/w...t-oder-anderen-elementen-HA001230392.aspx#BM5

Nachtrag:
50CHF und ich konvertiere es und mache die Vergleiche einmalig für dich.
Ansonsten rate ich dir, jemand zu suchen der mit dir das macht oder zuerst Excel zu lernen.


----------



## naddemccool (22. März 2012)

Hahaha, nichtmal fürn Euro ;-) Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Daten sowieso nicht weiter geben darf. 
So dankbar ich dir für deine restliche Hilfe auch wirklich bin, der Code funktioniert so wie du es mir erklärt hast nunmal nicht. 
Ich werde mir mit Sicherheit Excel nochmal genauer anschauen, bzw. es nach und nach lernen. Fakt ist aber, dass ich es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht so im Detail gelernt habe und das erste mal wirklich damit arbeite, weil ichs schlichtweg bisher noch nicht benötigt habe. Und wenn ichs richtig sehe, besteht der Sinn dieses Forums hier nunmal in "User helfen Usern". Ich werde sicherlich zu anderen Themen, in denen ich geschickter bin, hier auch noch meinen Beitrag leisten können.


----------



## Yaslaw (22. März 2012)

Da kann ich nur sagen: In meinem von mir nach deinen angaben aufgebauten Testfile funktioniert es. Aber dieses Testfile ist auch auf von mir geratenen Tatsachen basiert, da ich immer noch nicht sehe wie dein File wirklich aufgebaut ist. Auch sehe ich nicht, was du im Endeffekt implementiert hast um es an deine Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Ergo kann ich nicht sagen was bei dir falsch ist.

Am besten nimmst du die Infos aus diesem Thread und gehst zu einem Mitarbeiter und lässt dir das in Excel zeigen.

Ja, User helfen User. Aber nicht User geben einen Excel-Kurs. Denn diese gibts schon zuhauf im WWW.
Suchbegriffe die du brauchst: 
+Excel +'Text zerlegen'
+Excel +Sortieren
+Excel +'Felder vergleichen'

Aber ev. hat ja jemand anderes eine Lösung die bei dir funktioniert oder versteht mindestens besser wie ich was du da genau vor dir hast.

PS:
User helfen User - aber verpflichtet zum helfen ist niemand. Diese etwa 1/2 Stunde ich für dich investiert habe, ist auch gratis. Aber zu mehr ----- hab ich grad keine Lust. Das Recht des Users auch mal keien Lust zu haben *g*


----------



## naddemccool (22. März 2012)

Das ist auch völlig legitim und ich will mich - wie gesagt - garnicht beschweren, da ich schon mit den Dingen die du mir gesagt hast, einiges anfangen kann. Ebenso weiß ich zu schätzen, dass du da Zeit investiert hast, für jemanden der dir völlig fremd ist.
Nichtsdestotrotz kannst du dich auch nicht beschweren, dass ich, was diesen Code betrifft, nochmals nachhake. Sehr viel darüber hinaus ging es ja nicht, schon garnicht in nen kompletten Excel Kurs. 
Insofern kann ich deine "spitze" Bemerkung mit den 50CHF nicht ganz nachvollziehen, oder sie kam anders an, als gemeint.
Unterm Strich danke ich dir wirklich viemals für deine Hilfe, wenn du magst kannst du mir auch den Testfile mal zukommen lassen, dann kann ich vergleichen ;-) Grundsätzlich stelle ich mich eig nicht so dumm an bei sowas, bin keine 50 oder so, und habe eigentlich alle gängigen "Programme" drauf (word, powerpoint, acces, photoshop, indesign, hardware, html, uswusf.). Absolute Ausnahme is da halt echt Excel 

Für alle anderen die vllt. noch abhilfe schaffen könnten: 
Es handelt sich um Excel 2007, eine CSV Datei, Spalten A-I, Zeilen 1-ca.400. Die Erste Zeile (A1,B1 usw.) sind jeweils mit dem Titel der Spalte versehen (A1=Name, B1=Medium, C1=Position...), ab der zweiten Zeile beginnen dann die Einträge (A1=Müller, B1=Bildzeitung, C1=Chefredakteur...). In der Spalte G befinden sich dann die Email Adressen, die nach der Domain (ALLES HINTER DEM @ Zeichen) soriert werden sollen.

Achja und als Nachtrag: Auch mit 50 kann man Ahnung von diesen Programmen haben. Gemeint ist das klassische Klischee usw.!


----------



## Zvoni (22. März 2012)

AHA!! Eine CSV also. Wieso sagst du das nicht gleich********

Lade die CSV doch direkt ins Excel! Wenn wie ich vermute die ganzen email-Adressen in einer Zeile durch semikolon getrennt stehen, brauchste dann in Excel nur noch transponieren und fertig.

Das einzige was ich jetzt nicht weiss, ob Excel 2007 bei 256 Spalten dicht macht, so wie es bei Excel 2003 war.

ansonsten kurzes Makro gebaut, was keine 10 Zeilen lang ist, und fertig.


----------



## naddemccool (22. März 2012)

Wie meinst du das?! 
Ich öffne die csv datei doch sowieso mit excel. die geschichte mit den email adressen aus word importieren ist ne andere. was ich mit sortieren nach domains meine, siehst du in meinem beitrag #16 nochmal genauer.
lg


----------



## Zvoni (23. März 2012)

Achso! Ich dachte du hättest Probleme die CSV überhaupt ins Excel zu bekommen.

Yaslaw hat dir genau beschrieben, wie es zu machen ist. Ich kann da nichts hinzufügen


----------



## naddemccool (23. März 2012)

Update: 
Hat funktioniert. Lag schlichtweg an den englischen Begriffen die das Excel nicht kapiert hat. Auf deutsch übersetzt (TEILE;SUCHE;WENN) hats direkt geklappt. 
Danke an Yaslaw!


----------



## Yaslaw (23. März 2012)

naddemccool hat gesagt.:


> Update:
> Hat funktioniert. Lag schlichtweg an den englischen Begriffen die das Excel nicht kapiert hat. Auf deutsch übersetzt (TEILE;SUCHE;WENN) hats direkt geklappt.
> Danke an Yaslaw!



ARRGLLLL - Unter anderem darum hasse ich Excel.


----------

